# Bitches in season humping each other???



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

One of my bitches is in season at the minute and i cant stop laughing when they/she keeps trying to hump my other bitch now there doing it to each other like a pair of lesbians anybody else had there bitches donig this to the same sex???? Or are both my bullterrier bitches GAY


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe yeah mine do it all the time,


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

nici said:


> hehe yeah mine do it all the time,


Yeah! cause they cant get to my dogs they just start on the next best thing anit it strange


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

just nature do the girls take after you,,,,,,,,,,,,only joking


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't panic gaz...my females was doing exactly the same a few weeks ago when one of mine was in heat.
She tryed humping my old 14 years of age staffy... Who may i add was'nt impressed..Her eyes was bulking out her head i swear lol, My old staff gave the ***** a right telling off, Then she went onto trying her luck with ethel who did'nt seem to mind taking turns lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

nici said:


> just nature but then sounds like most men lol do the girls take after you,,,,,,,,,,,,only joking


LMFOA..u hit the nail on the head.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LMFOA..u hit the nail on the head.


re wrote it didnt no if i was to rude lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

nici said:


> just nature do the girls take after you,,,,,,,,,,,,only joking


Why dont you and your mother come and find out....only joking


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

bitches do, do that to each other 
mine do as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont mind them doing it ! it just makes laugh thats all


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

when we had the two bitches mine never did that,they would have preferred to have killed each other.

Now Tyler wants to hump anything,dogs bitches he ain't fussy,he's not so bad as he was, but tries his luck with Meg from time to time who tells him off.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> Why dont you and your mother come and find out....only joking


didnt affend you did i  appologies if i did.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

nici said:


> didnt affend you did i  appologies if i did.


Na your cool !


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> when we had the two bitches mine never did that,they would have preferred to have killed each other.
> 
> Now Tyler wants to hump anything,dogs bitches he ain't fussy,he's not so bad as he was, but tries his luck with Meg from time to time who tells him off.


Well it can never be a bad idea to to try your luck once and a while eh sallanne


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

My 2 bitches are doing it as we speak. They are both due to come into season anytime.Its the norm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> My 2 bitches are doing it as we speak. They are both due to come into season anytime.Its the norm.


i think it realy funny


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> i think it realy funny


Mine get really aggressive with it to


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Mine get really aggressive with it to


awe let em be lessies are cool


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

my to chi bitches have humped each other to death for the last 3 weeks. it is hilarious watching them both taking on the male role. i have had to seperate them for the last week at night and now they both howl for each other.
i took one of them to be mated at the weekend so hopefully in a few days things will go back to normal..at last


----------



## mybaby (May 29, 2008)

Most bitches who do this,have a high motherly instinct,but it also acts like a "switch"and brings her into full heat.(second week)


----------

